# Doesn't get along with small dogs



## Maddog06 (Dec 24, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I have a 3yr old GSD (Max). He is a great family dog. Gets along with my mother, father, sis and myself. He even goes well with my friends when they come around. You will always see him grab the ball and bring it to their feet to play ball. At the same time, he is an amazing guard dog, very alert and when we have random people in our home (tradesman) he is very watchful. Most of the time he is great and sometimes when he smells a dodgy tradesman, he growl a little.

However I find that the real problem is he doesn't seem to get along with small dogs. Big dogs is fine, but when he hears a small dog being walked down the footpath in front of the house, he growls and barks like mad, hairs raise up and he'll sprint around the backyard fence growling and barking until the small dog and it's owner disappear into the distance.

A few months ago, while on a walk, a small stray dog with no owner to be seen, came charging at him aggressively and bit him, in return he grabbed it by the head in his mouth and shook it like a ragdoll, which scared the life out of my old man, as we have never seen Max do this.

About a week ago I had an issue where a small and it's owner, myself and Max were sharing the footpath on a walk. He didn't take too kindly and showed his teeth and growled, which frightened the lady owner walking the dog, luckily I had held him back. Two days ago, some young kids were walking their beagle down the road from our place. Unfortunately, my father had left the side door open as he was moving tools in and out of the house, Max decided to run out down the road growling and managed to nip this little beagle on the hind leg causing a very minor cut (which we were happy to pay for). The kids walking the dog were very upset and really shaken up, and we had to bring them inside to calm them down, before calling their parents and asking them to come down. I know for a fact Max will never attack kids, he has always been great with people. But this behaviour against small dogs just isn't right! What can I do to put an end to this behaviour? 

Regards,
Mad.


----------



## WayneMeganGSD (Dec 21, 2009)

Obviously your GSD has been traumatized by the incident with the smaller dog. In my opinion, I would change up your walk routine, and to limit the occasional smaller dog/owner confrontation. When it does happen, I would say treat it like any other obstacle. Reward the dog when he doesnt growl or show aggression towards the smaller dog. GSD dogs are smart ( as you know ) they will catch on quick, and in time he will stop being aggreessive towards smaller dogs.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

I have to agree with the trauma thing but if he was reacting like this prior to the attack by the small dog, then I would go with prey drive. 

Riley's the same way with little dogs. I cannot remember a time he was attacked by a small dog so I can't relate it to that. I do know he will most definitely and without a doubt protect himself from such an attack and he has done so with a collie that lunged at him.

In case you're not aware, it doesn't matter that the dog that attacked was smaller than your dog. A dog attacking (or getting in the face of) another dog is just that - size means nothing. It sounds like the little dog lived which is surprising. That death shake is just that in most cases.

There's also the chance that he will now react differently to all other dogs no matter what their size, since the little guy zinged him. Hopefully not, but don't discount it as a possibility or be surprised to see it. 

In order to help him get over his fear and his "I'll get you before you get me" attitude you'd need to socialize him with small dogs. This isn't going to be as easy as it sounds because now he's reacting aggressivly towards them and it's not safe for him to be around small dogs. 

Also, keep in mind that it's your job to protect him, not his job to protect you. If something is coming at your dog or threatening your dog you need to step in and protect him. Sometimes it happens so fast you may not have time, but us protecting our dogs instead of the other way around is how it's supposed to be. You may find that surprising, so did I because I always thought it was the other way around all my life, but it's not.


----------



## Maddog06 (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks for your advice guys! Really appreciate it. I will definitely be taking your advice and will get him slowly socialising with small dogs.

It is really strange seeing that side of him. When he sees people he goes and picks up a ball and wants to play, but when it's a dog, it's the complete opposite!

Thanks again & Merry Christmas!!
Mad.


----------



## Maraccz (Sep 3, 2005)

I disagree. It doesn't have to have anything to do w/ trauma. It often has to do w/ socialization and training and similar things. My Var who has never been traumatized by a little dog simple doesn't like them. Little fluffy ones the most. He plays very well w/ puppies and my friends 4.5lbs Chi.
Often it is because they seem like prey, sometimes it is because they act agressively, sometimes because it is an unknown thing. 
I would really firm up obedience and socialization. Var is better, but I am always watchful. If he goes after a little dog his down and recall are good enough that I can call him away.
Have treats with you on walks and when you see a little dog give Max the treats keep his attention. I am not very good at explaining it but It is desensitization...or counter-conditioning
http://www.pbrc.net/training_cc.html
http://www.clickertrainusa.com/dcc.htm
good luck w/ him.
I have a dog-fearful/reactive German Shepherd (Not Var) and these things made a BIG difference for us. I have also used Var to help desensitize my friend's dogs.


----------

